# statutory declaration ACS



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,

This is Ashish. I am new to this forum. I have started gathering documents for my ACS assessment. I have decided to do all processing myself without any agent.

For ACS assessment, I have few questions which I know must have been discussed numerous time and I can assure this forum I have read large number of threads to understand it but can't it fully understood.

So please if anyone would be kind to answer it, it would be great help to me. My questions are,

1) I have experience letters from my preious employers but those contains mainly start & end date, designation. But it doesn't contain responsibilities or role which I played in respective organisation. I can provide my employment contract, award certificates, appraisal letters, promotion letters and payslips along with tax records. 
Now Do I need to have statutory declaration? If yes, do I need this statutory declaration for each of my previous employment(in past I have worked in 3 organisations)? so should I have 4 statutory declarations or just for my current employement would be fine?

2) If I dont have contact with anyone from my previous organisations, then it means I dont have anyone to sign that statutory declaration. in that case what should I do?

I will be doing skill assessment for my wife also as I am trying to claim 5 points for skilled dependent. So I have to do same statutory declaration for her as well.

Please help.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Ashish,

ACS will need either Reference letter or Statutory Declaration from each of your employers for the experience you wish to be assessed. These should mention your join/relieving dates, full/part time employment and your Roles & Responsibilities.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ashish, 

welcome to the forum . 

Unfortunately ACS does not accept self-written declarations. To quote from the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 14: 



> The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a *third party work colleague* and NOT written by you, the applicant. Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable.


The tasks/responsibilities are essential to assess the suitability of your work experience, so you must try to hunt down a former colleague (preferably someone in a senior position) or HR staff. You need one reference letter for each job. If you cannot find a person willing to write a reference letter for you, you won't be able to get that period assessed with ACS.


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

THanks for responses.

I can get statutory declaration for my current organisation from one of my team member(trying for one manager also). i have problem with my past organisations as I have moved out of those cities where I worked previously.

As you said, then I have hunt my past team members to get statutory declarations.


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had approached my previous employers and surprisingly couple of employers not out-rightly refusing to give reference letter(with duties performed) on company letter head.

Just one query, now, assume I left particular company in 2007 so when I will be getting this new reference letter with roles, what should be date on top of this reference letter?
Current date or date which is nearer to date of leaving company?

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ashish, 

what may help is if you provide a template to them, already filled out with all your data and tasks/responsibilities and ask them to make changes as they see fit. That way it's less work for them and you have a better chance at getting the letter in the proper format. 

I've heard that some Indian companies (especially the larger ones) are very non-cooperative. Try to get in contact with your former management instead, if HR is non-cooperative. Your references don't have to work at the company anymore but they need some evidence that they were employed there (e.g. an old business card would be great). 

I'd suggest to put the current date on the letters. ACS/DIBP have very specific requirements about content, so they are aware that most of us have to get new reference letters anyway. Backdating is not necessary.


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for reply Expresso. I have provided them complete format ready with generic roles\responsibilties in it. I assume there shouldn't be any particular technologies needs to be listed under it.

I will ask them to provide with current date.


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

One more question, please help me.

In employee reference letter or statutory declaration, should technologies be mentioned? like I have worked on Java\J2EE, Weblogic, Oracle Database etc, should all these keywords be mentioned?
Will there be any issue if none of technologies mentioned but generic roles\responsibilities mentioned?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ashish, 

well, I customised the roles/responsibilities to reflect more accurately what I worked with (referencing projects and industry sectors, major accomplishments). In my experience the concrete technologies don't matter to ACS - I did not list them. If you want to list a couple that is perfectly okay, though. Limit it to your core expertise (3-4 technologies, maybe), otherwise you will clutter the letter unnecessarily. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## cooljay2708 (May 31, 2014)

Ashish_2574 said:


> One more question, please help me.
> 
> In employee reference letter or statutory declaration, should technologies be mentioned? like I have worked on Java\J2EE, Weblogic, Oracle Database etc, should all these keywords be mentioned?
> Will there be any issue if none of technologies mentioned but generic roles\responsibilities mentioned?
> ...



Dear Ashish,

I'm also planning to get my skills assessed and facing the same problem as you have faced with your previous employers. Could you please share the format of reference letter/statutory declaration letter with me? It would be of great help to start with. 

Looking forward to hearing from you at your earliest convenience.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

cooljay2708 said:


> Dear Ashish,
> 
> I'm also planning to get my skills assessed and facing the same problem as you have faced with your previous employers. Could you please share the format of reference letter/statutory declaration letter with me? It would be of great help to start with.
> 
> ...



Hi Jay,

I think first step is to contact HR from your each organisation requesting for reference letter. If you lucky and get even if one refeence letter then that would be good. Then next step is to get statutory declarations for company's where you didn't get reference letter. I think having atleast one reference letter would help and add trustness to our ACS assessment.

Re. format, reference letter format is given on ACS website(if you cover all points mentioned on it then actual format doesn't matter). for Statutory declaration, I am also searching previous all threads and can see lot many formats attached to different threads. So finding best which suits to me.

I will let you know once I get it or you let me know if you get it.

Hope this was helpful.

Thank,s
Ashish


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> well, I customised the roles/responsibilities to reflect more accurately what I worked with (referencing projects and industry sectors, major accomplishments). In my experience the concrete technologies don't matter to ACS - I did not list them. If you want to list a couple that is perfectly okay, though. Limit it to your core expertise (3-4 technologies, maybe), otherwise you will clutter the letter unnecessarily.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika. This info was useful. I am eagrly awaiting letters from my previous Orgs.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## cooljay2708 (May 31, 2014)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> I think first step is to contact HR from your each organisation requesting for reference letter. If you lucky and get even if one refeence letter then that would be good. Then next step is to get statutory declarations for company's where you didn't get reference letter. I think having atleast one reference letter would help and add trustness to our ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your swift response. Will share the info once I get any update regarding Statutory declaration.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am also almost in similar situation-

I have HR - work rexp letter from previous company But 
My current company has given only employment letter with details like- Joining date, designation, full-time basis..and for Australian visa. It does not give roles and responsibility on company letter head not even manager.

Now what can I do to complete docs on current employer? I am thinking to put self declaration for roles and responsibility along with given employment letter. Also I can attach payslip and ACR letter.

Please suggest will that be fine?


----------



## Ashish_2574 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,

I still haven't done my assessment so I can't comment on it. But I think you just need to push hard your previous employer. I have done that for my last three organisations and I have success in 2 now. Still trying for rest one. Other than investment banking organisations, most of service & product based organisations have some policy to provide that as this is genuine requirement and many ex-employers must have been asking for this letter very regularly. So go ahead and contact your previous organisations.

Otherwise statutory declaration is only option left to you.

Other members, please suggest if you think there is any other option?

Regards,


----------



## jpjkp (Jun 21, 2014)

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still haven't done my assessment so I can't comment on it. But I think you just need to push hard your previous employer. I have done that for my last three organisations and I have success in 2 now. Still trying for rest one. Other than investment banking organisations, most of service & product based organisations have some policy to provide that as this is genuine requirement and many ex-employers must have been asking for this letter very regularly. So go ahead and contact your previous organisations.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashish. My question was about getting roles and responsibility letter from current employer. Anyway i am getting the declaration from a senior colleague is at my manage's level. so all should be fine.

Thanks.


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

Do not hastily assume that your previous employers will be non-cooperative. I, too, was a bit unsure about it, when I sent an email to my ex-employer's contact email mentioned on its website. I did not receive any response for 2 days and I called them. After providing few clarifications, I got my letter in the required format with detailed responsibilities in just less than 5 days! And yes, it is a pretty big IT company. So not all Indian employers are the same. Try to call them and explain the reasons. I hope it helps.


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

Another point I would like to mention about declaration - ensure that when you are notarizing it, you have "BEFORE ME" clause (notary would know this) in it. This proves that the notary has verified the identity of the person who is making the declaration (manager). I had put my manager's photo with signature and his photo ID proof as well. It went through ACS very smoothly.


----------



## ahmad82pkn (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, Can you please tell me, If its 3 person game or two person, I mean My Ex manager in front of notary public, thats it? or there must be a third person as witness as well?


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

ahmad82pkn said:


> Hi, Can you please tell me, If its 3 person game or two person, I mean My Ex manager in front of notary public, thats it? or there must be a third person as witness as well?


Two.. Notary is the witness. Your manager signs the declaration.


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

I am facing problem due to these two scenarios
1. What if the manager has left the company for which I have worked for? 
Because in the Stat Dec "Superior, making declaration on my behalf" has to mention his current employer. Do we need to mention that the "Superior" worked in the previous organization for the same period as I have worked. Do he has to give any proof of the same? 
2. What if the name of the company changes? 
Superior still works in the same company but because of acquisition the name of the firm changes? 
Do we need to specify the details in the Stat Dec?
Please answer these queries.


----------

